# London Marathon



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Evening all,

A charity I am connected with have been given a place for the London Marathon for the first time and they are very excited!  

Now I as wondering what amount of money they should be expecting to make from the runner for the place in the event :?: I see most charities set a target amount for the runner.

Any one got any experience with this?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Keith the options are endless.

You could offer this subject to rasing X amount sponsorship.

You could get someone in your charity to run it for you the local the connection the better the PR.

A celeb (local) running would multiply the figure 10 fold

Corp Sponsorship is a real winner even in todays times - its all about exposure for them

To be honest I have run London and others many times and you are normally well into 4 figures but the rest depends on the amount of effort and appealability of your charity.

PM me with detauls and I may be able to give some further info.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant add to AndrewandShirley but If you want to Rally there Kent MCC do a great rally at the John Roan School no booking needed.
They are right by Greenwhich Park.


----------

